# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > AVR >  راه اندازی سروو موتور در بیسکام با avr

## MahmoudiNik

سلام 
من تازه دارم میکرو یاد میگیرم 
بنا به نیاز باید یک سروو موتور راه اندازی کنم
یعنی بتونم به سرو بگم مثلا روی یک زاویه خاص بمونه
خیلی گشتم همه فقط توزیحاتی راجع به خود سروو داده بودند و اینو میدونم که باید 
یه طول موج منظم 50HZ ایجاد کنم .سروو موتور من که sg5010  هستش زاویش با
عرض پالس تایین میشه
ممنون میشم یه مثال برام تو بیسکام بزارید

----------


## kernel

*Config*       Servos =       2 ,       Servo1 =Portb.0       ,       Servo2 =Portd.7       ,       Reload =       10

پورتی که سروو بهش وصل شده رو output در نظر بگیر

در ظمن enable global interrupt هم یادت نره

----------


## MahmoudiNik

سلام
مشکلی که دارم اینه که نمیدونم چطور دستور بدم که شافت موتور روی زاویه موزد نیازم بایستد
$regfile = "m32def.dat"
$crystal = 8000000

Config Servos = 1 , Servo1 = Porta.0 , Reload = 10
Config Porta = Output
Dim A As Word
Enable Interrupts

For A = 0 To 100 Step 5
Servo(1) = A
Waitms 20
Next A

Endحالا باید چه اعدادی به سروو بدم تا رو زاویه ی مورد نظر بره؟
از روش آزمون و خطا هم استفاده کردم اما چیز زیادی نصیبم نشد
ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## kernel

فراکانس کاری برای سرووهای استاندارد از 800 تا 1500 هست

پارامتر reload ضریب عددی هست که به سروو می دی مثلا اگه reload = 10  باشه هر عددی بدی ضرب در 10 میشه

----------


## ali tondar

ببخشید من ی مشکلی دلرم ک وقتی این دستور رو مینویسم چون توی برنامه از تایمر هم استفاده کردم ارور:249 یا همان ISR رو روی لیبل میده

 ممنون میشم کمکم کنین :) :قلب: Enable Ginger_Cannot connect to Ginger_ Check your internet connection
 or reload the browserDisable in this text fieldRephraseRephrase current sentenceEdit in Ginger×

----------


## ali tondar

سلام مشکلم حل شد دلیلش این بود ک وقتی از سروو استفاده میکنیم چون از تایمر 0 استفده میکنه واسه همین باید برای تایمر/کانتر  تایمر هیی غیر از تایمر 0 استفاده کنین . :لبخند: 
و اینم بگم ک میشه خودمون ب صورت دستی اون رو تنظیم کنیم ک سروو ها مثلا از تایمر1 استفاده کنه؟Enable Ginger_Cannot connect to Ginger_ Check your internet connection
 or reload the browserDisable in this text fieldRephraseRephrase current sentenceEdit in Ginger×

----------

